# Подскажите пожалуйста хорошего врача или клинику!!!



## Витала (7 Мар 2013)

Доброго всем времени суток! Кто может подсказать хорошего врача или клинику по позвоночнику в Москве? Меня интересует лечение грыж и остеохондроз!!! Спасибо!!!


----------



## Сергей .. (7 Мар 2013)

Аир, Доктор Ступин. Это тех кого помню..мое мнение)


----------



## Uleys (8 Мар 2013)

Доктор Ступин, доктор Черепанов


----------

